# Mushroom ID Come on experts.



## RandyNMI (Jul 23, 2015)

Our Elm tree died in the backyard last year and these started popping up on it, they look like Oyster Mushrooms, but I can't be sure. I would like to get a positive ID before eating them. The smaller ones are growing on the roots.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

RandyNMI said:


> The smaller ones are growing on the roots.



The 'smaller ones' growing at the base of the tree are _*not*_ the same species as the ones growing further up the trunk. 




RandyNMI said:


> Our Elm tree died in the backyard last year and these started popping up on it, they look like Oyster Mushrooms, but I can't be sure. I would like to get a positive ID before eating them.


They do look like Oyster mushrooms. But you should learn to do a spore print to aid further in identification. Also look up Pleurotus as a genus of mushrooms.









Pleurotus - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you're correct. Elm oysters, and they are very good edibles.
I agree the ones at the base are not oysters.


----------



## RandyNMI (Jul 23, 2015)

bobberbill said:


> I think you're correct. Elm oysters, and they are very good edibles.
> I agree the ones at the base are not oysters.


I knew the smaller ones were not the same but, I was wondering if they were also eatable.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

RandyNMI said:


> I knew the smaller ones were not the same but, I was wondering if they were also eatable.


Short answer: No, not likely edible. Watch them and note what happens to the morphology over the next few days.


----------



## RandyNMI (Jul 23, 2015)

Cork Dust said:


> Short answer: No, not likely edible. Watch them and note what happens to the morphology over the next few days.


I assume you are speaking of the smaller one.


----------



## RandyNMI (Jul 23, 2015)

bobberbill said:


> I think you're correct. Elm oysters, and they are very good edibles.
> I agree the ones at the base are not oysters.


How about these? On the same tree but they look different, burt orange color.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like Jack-O-Lanterns. Poisonous.


----------



## RandyNMI (Jul 23, 2015)

bobberbill said:


> Looks like Jack-O-Lanterns. Poisonous.


I thought so, growing just 2 feet from my oysters.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

RandyNMI said:


> Our Elm tree died in the backyard last year and these started popping up on it, they look like Oyster Mushrooms, but I can't be sure. I would like to get a positive ID before eating them. The smaller ones are growing on the roots.
> View attachment 791622
> View attachment 791623
> View attachment 791624


These are most likely this. Dont drink with this one..period!



Coprinopsis atramentaria, Common Inkcap mushroom


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

*Toxicity*
"The Common Inkcap is poisonous when consumed in conjunction with alcohol, and the effects are sometimes severe. It is therefore unwise and can be dangerous to eat these inkcap mushrooms if alcohol has been consumed during the three days before a meal or is likely to be consumed at any time during the three days afterwards."


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

RandyNMI said:


> I assume you are speaking of the smaller one.


Yes, their cap's outer edges are either evidencing a dark spore load, or they are already starting to auto-digest, a characteristic of inky caps in the genus Coprinus sp. Shaggy manes are the only readily identifiable Coprinus sp. I know of in North America.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

RandyNMI said:


> How about these? On the same tree but they look different, burt orange color.


Oyster mushrooms in the first panel and something that should be keyed-out via a good mushroom guide in the second two pics before you even consider eating it. My mom would have an allergic reaction to white morels while they have no effect on me or my brothers. There is a morel that originated on the steppes of Russia that grows mainly in Oregon that is very similar to our black morel, my wife gets major gastric issues when she eats these in quantity. ALWAYS try a piece of a mushroom you have identified but not eaten before that is the size of a dime and the wait 24 hours to make sure you are able to tolerate them. These critters are saprophytes, producing digestive enzymes that break down organic tissue into usable nutrients.

Oyster mushrooms contain a compound that increases gastric peristalsis activity, so eating several meals or a large individual meal may confer this side-effect on some consumers.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Cork Dust said:


> Yes, their cap's outer edges are either evidencing a dark spore load, or they are already starting to auto-digest, a characteristic of inky caps in the genus Coprinus sp. Shaggy manes are the only readily identifiable Coprinus sp. I know of in North America.


I'm not sure I understand your statement here. But I find them spring through fall regularly.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

jeffm said:


> I'm not sure I understand your statement here. But I find them spring through fall regularly.
> View attachment 791682


Coprinus comatus is the common shaggy mane mushroom, which is edible with or without alcohol consumption by the picker. EVERY other Coprinus sp. I come across other than this one, I pass on. Shaggy manes prefer compacted soils, which makes them a bear to clean to get all the grit out, so choose your harvest area wisely.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Cork Dust said:


> Coprinus comatus is the common shaggy mane mushroom, which is edible with or without alcohol consumped by the picker. EVERY other Coprinus sp. I come across other than is one, I pass on. Shaggy manes prefer compacted soils, which makes them a bear to clean to get all the grit out, so choose your harvest area wisely.


Thanks


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is the avoid alcohol the same with shaggy manes? I've heard both ways.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DanSS26 said:


> Is the avoid alcohol the same with shaggy manes? I've heard both ways.


Nope


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Lot's of shrooms are edible. Some may give you dietary distress, and some are poisonous leading to death. Good advice is to pick a couple favorites, learn about them, and enjoy looking at all the different varieties. The ones that you know, enjoy them.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Randy ,You could get yourself a few books about mushrooms. Learn through reading, instead of asking other people to do the work for you. There isn't a mushroom on this earth that you cant EAT. Some of them you will only*  EAT ONCE.*
Then it will be lights out for you.


----------

